# Sex with one woman



## Sweetestkiss (Sep 21, 2015)

Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28... Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman....


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Is there someone else? You said he lust another woman.

This topic sometimes comes up as we also have been together since we were 18. Sometimes i think he should for the experience but at lot would be on the line. We have kids. I mean he i were to let this happen it would have to go both ways....i wasnt a virgin when we went but god would sex be much different if i had it now with a grown man. Do i think its possible..yes but i am not a man and i dont want to have sex with anyone else other than my husband
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Getting the hots for others during your marriage is pretty normal. Most keep it in it's proper place and don't act on it.

People are beautiful and sexy. No problem noticing just in pursuing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ?


If he feels loved and accepted by both HIMSELF and HER, then yes. If there are issues with his self confidence and the relationship is emotionally stressful to his wellbeing (as in his sexual advances are rejected and he is shamed for masturbation), then he is at risk for an emotional affair and/or physical affair.

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28... Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman....


Why would he want a different woman? You all come with the same basic parts. You already know how to curl his toes. All those other women would have to learn. There's nothing some other woman might do for me that my wife couldn't do better if she wished to.


----------



## strictlike (Oct 19, 2015)

Getting the hots for others during your marriage is pretty normal.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Right up to the day she says "I've sc***ed enough"....


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28... Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman....


Been married over 44 years. I was 19 and she was 18 when we first met, married when she was 21 and I was 22. Is one woman enough?

I have often said one wife, two kids and a dog is more that I can handle and that became really true when the kids became teenagers.

Seriously, one woman is enough if you both work at it! Have I other done a Jimmy Carter and lusted after some beautiful woman in my heart, but not acted on it? YES! It is all perfectly normal. Have I ever fantasized about being with another woman, while having sex with my wife? YES, but I wouldn't go out have have either a real emotional affair, romantic but chaste affair, or physical lustful affair with another woman. 

If I got to that point, I would sit down with my wife and ask my wife to sexual role play with me. The role playing would involve her getting dress up as someone else and/or me as someone else and us having an affair with each other.

So yes it can work if the two of you work at it, love each other, and try to provide novelty into your relationship.

Good luck.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the simple answer is yes...if she is the right woman, conversely the same could be said about the man as well.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

As a Christian, I am led to believe fervently in monogamy. I cannot imagine my life involving another woman, much less sex with one other than my wife. There was a time where the opposite was the case. I didn't sleep with another woman, but I did solicit compliments and flirt. That too was a form of infidelity. Years of not having your wife show affection/want to have sex does that. I find that when I start to wonder, carnally, all I have to do is ask for those thoughts to be removed. It works every time. So, yes, I believe it's possible to want to have sex with one woman. I have had sex with only one woman in 12 years and regret none of it. I will continue to have sex with one woman until the Lord calls one of us home.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28... Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman....


Most of us are entirely capable of having great sex with one woman for the rest of our lives.

But most of us at one time or another will lust after different women at the same time -- with zero desire to actually have sex with them.

Hell, I'm sure I've lusted after a half dozen women today before lunch. So what? I'm not going to ever do anything with them even if they wanted me to.

It's two different things is what I'm saying.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I am a one woman man, nuff said


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No of course not. What if it all goes horribly wrong?


----------



## Husbandof2 (Oct 19, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with looking at other people and thinking "what if". There's something very wrong with acting on it, or placing that person in front of your spouse.

I am a one woman man, I desire my wife, she is the mother of my children my best friend, why would I ever want to lose that?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28... Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman....


I was always told all cats are the same in the dark. If that is the case why bother finding another cat?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> I was always told all cats are the same in the dark. If that is the case why bother finding another cat?


You were told wrong. And not all women are the same in the dark - not even remotely.

That said, if you LIKE your cat/woman, there is really nothing to be gained by finding another - unless variety trumps everything else.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Similar thread here.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-man-have-one-sex-partner-his-whole-life.html



> *Sweetestkiss said:* Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28...* Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman*....


 What makes you FEEL this.. does he seem distracted in bed, not as into you, is he checking out other women in your presence , has he made comments? 

I think all men will be inclined to look.. moments of wonder what it may be like... I would feel this only natural , normal even... love & lust is closely connected but they are not the same , when lit up on brain images... 

So much depends on the harmony in your marriage, is he satisfied sexually / emotionally?...If all is running smoothly here.. Loving one woman for a lifetime... there are such romantic men out there .... variety is never what it's all about for them... but connection, attachment and a bond that surpasses any other...

On the other hand... having read many a story here ... there are some who will start threads how they married young, they were too shy, too beta, too whatever to get more action in their youth.... then after so many yrs married.. they start feeling they missed out.. this feeling will be strong in them if/when something is "missing" in the marriage.. if they long for their wives to pursue more (for example)...more kinkiness, etc..


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman...."

i think it's a matter of the way men react to this.

i can't speak for the male race, but i think a lot of guys probably think like me.

i see a cute or beautiful woman. i look. i appreciate. it's like looking at a far off ice capped mountain or a lamborghini. you look, you behold and 5 minutes later
you don't think about it at all. the next hour, or day, you don't even remember the woman at all. you remember your wife every breathing moment of your life.

however, i do know dudes that stare, flirt, visually undress and then imagine sex with her. the next day or that night they are still imagining sex with her, or even
while they are making love to their wife.

so the question to OP is what kind of dude is your mate?

as far as sex with one women, or six thousand (like wilt chamberlain) what's the difference if you like making love with the one you're with now?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

is wilt chamberlain going to die any happier than the guy who was true to the one single woman in his life that he loved? i kind of doubt it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

sorry to pick on you wilt............couldn't think of anybody else. lakers forever.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> is wilt chamberlain going to die any happier than the guy who was true to the one single woman in his life that he loved? i kind of doubt it.


Indeed. Of course, how many "die happy" anyway? If you live happy, that's what matters most. That can certainly be with one woman - or many - but I think _depth_ of happiness is more possible with one or a few versus many.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

I have found that variety in what we do makes me want my one woman even more. If you do pretty much anything a man and woman can do, with the exception of anything that will cause pain, there is no reason to be bored or want someone or anything else.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

If a woman wants her man to be satisfied with her for a lifetime of sex, and vice versa, she has to play the part. The one thing a multiple partner person has on a single partner person is that he gets to sample from the huge buffet that is human sexuality. It's hard to know what you like until you try it.

You want to be his one and only? Show up and be reasonably enthusiastic. View sex and the discovery of your various sexual appetites as an enjoyable experience for the both of you, not a chore. Expect change and adapt - you won't be the same sexual partner in your 20s that you become in your 60s. Follow the Dan Savage GGG rule - be Good at what you do, Game to try anything (within reason), and Giving of yourself in the bedroom. 

If you give your spouse significant reason to believe that others are faring better, and hanging around here for a while might lead one to that conclusion, then you dig a hole that might undermine your efforts.


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Short answer: yes.

Married for over 30 years to the only woman I've ever been with (same for her). Over the last 5 years or so, I have found that I have more desire for her than ever, all a giant FU in the face of the start of "aging".

Lust? Not really, actually because I'm afraid I'd lose some attraction for my W. I've just got some sort of block put up. Works for me.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

strictlike said:


> Getting the hots for others during your marriage is pretty normal.


For some it is, others not. After 18 yrs and I never had the hots for any other woman. My wife is in all my fantasies. Fantasizing /lusting for/about other women/men is adultry according to Christ and is a sin.


----------



## longtermdude (Jan 23, 2013)

My answer to this will be different from the other posters above. I have been with my wife since I was 16 and I am now 42. We were both virgins, multiple kids later and a few ups and downs mainly caused by me we are good and best friends. Now the sex life is a different story all together. I will start this all by saying I could never imagine living with another woman as husband and wife - just my wife is all I need for a life partner and best friend. A few years back I had what I will call a midlife crisis and I bought the Corvette, the Harley and found an online affair or three. Was I wrong? Yes. Did I harm the marriage? Big time, yes! Did I meet someone that I was more sexually compatible with? Yep.... I did. I had never been with another woman, had no idea what it would be like, etc. Of course as a red blooded male I often wondered, looked at other women at work and on the web, etc but I never acted on it until I was in a bad place in my life and marriage. I thought this is what I was missing and I had to go get it now. Keep in mind I never dated anyone other than my wife, she was/is my world and always had been. Sex life at home was sucky for a long time, the relationship in general was crappy and just task after task for the normal daily routine. I am a firm believer that both men and women should have just a little safe experience prior to marriage. If you do not do this, you will always wonder the what if question or worse. I know this sounds horrible for me to say but it is so true and if your husband would talk to you as you were one of his male friends, you would probably hear something very similar in his desires. Now keep in mind that my wife is very pretty, would be more than happy to provide any and all sexual requests within reason and we have done more than most others and I still f'd up. My best advice is to be as open as possible with your spouse in your desires, thoughts and never lie to one another. Lying or suppressing your desires will create tension and can lead to bad situations. Through counseling as a couple and on my own we are way better, I have pulled my head from my *ss and things as a couple improved. Our sex life is not so great but that can be dealt with in time and a little creativity. Go to a local coffee house, get a cup of coffee or your favorite drink and take a ride to a park with no kids and discuss the issue and or questions you may have with your SO. Sorry to ramble, I could talk about this topic for hours. BTW I deal with cheating spouses daily in my career field, I have seen/heard so much and worked with so many that it is shocking.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

longtermdude said:


> My answer to this will be different from the other posters above. I have been with my wife since I was 16 and I am now 42. We were both virgins, multiple kids later and a few ups and downs mainly caused by me we are good and best friends. Now the sex life is a different story all together. I will start this all by saying I could never imagine living with another woman as husband and wife - just my wife is all I need for a life partner and best friend. A few years back I had what I will call a midlife crisis and I bought the Corvette, the Harley and found an online affair or three. Was I wrong? Yes. Did I harm the marriage? Big time, yes! Did I meet someone that I was more sexually compatible with? Yep.... I did. I had never been with another woman, had no idea what it would be like, etc. Of course as a red blooded male I often wondered, looked at other women at work and on the web, etc but I never acted on it until I was in a bad place in my life and marriage. I thought this is what I was missing and I had to go get it now. Keep in mind I never dated anyone other than my wife, she was/is my world and always had been. Sex life at home was sucky for a long time, the relationship in general was crappy and just task after task for the normal daily routine. I am a firm believer that both men and women should have just a little safe experience prior to marriage. If you do not do this, you will always wonder the what if question or worse. I know this sounds horrible for me to say but it is so true and if your husband would talk to you as you were one of his male friends, you would probably hear something very similar in his desires. Now keep in mind that my wife is very pretty, would be more than happy to provide any and all sexual requests within reason and we have done more than most others and I still f'd up. My best advice is to be as open as possible with your spouse in your desires, thoughts and never lie to one another. Lying or suppressing your desires will create tension and can lead to bad situations. Through counseling as a couple and on my own we are way better, I have pulled my head from my *ss and things as a couple improved. Our sex life is not so great but that can be dealt with in time and a little creativity. Go to a local coffee house, get a cup of coffee or your favorite drink and take a ride to a park with no kids and discuss the issue and or questions you may have with your SO. Sorry to ramble, I could talk about this topic for hours. BTW I deal with cheating spouses daily in my career field, I have seen/heard so much and worked with so many that it is shocking.


a valid point of view i might disagree with, but valid nonetheless.

food for thought.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, it's definitely possible, BUT it very much depends on the person you married and how much of a fit he/she really is for you. For some of us, we married based upon facts we had we thought were true but ended up not being true (in some ways were deceived). Therefore, we got someone that isn't really a good fit. In these situations, just dealing with issues we want to resolve but can't can stop the relationship cold. It leaves you wishing for the perfect mate you thought you had. 

Some people (not me) end up with exactly what they wanted and dreamed of. These are the relationships that last a life time.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I will add to what I posted earlier. Yes, if you and she works at it and/or the two of you are real lucky. The key for most marriages is that you both work at improving and tuning up the marriage....adjusting the compromises and growing yourself., while not loosing sight that the two of your are committed to your marriage.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> "Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman...."
> 
> i think it's a matter of the way men react to this.
> 
> ...



Those Christ said are already committing adultry of the heart. My fantasies involve my wife as do my dreams.

I see a beautiful woman in a bikini and I think, "She is pretty.....hey what brand are those mud grips she has on her jeep!" 

I'm very, very satisfied with my wife.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Divinely Favored said:


> Those Christ said are already committing adultry of the heart. My fantasies involve my wife as do my dreams.
> 
> I see a beautiful woman in a bikini and I think, "She is pretty.....hey what brand are those mud grips she has on her jeep!"
> 
> I'm very, very satisfied with my wife.


It doesn't matter where you get your appetite as long as you come home to eat.
Fantasy is not adultery if you never even intend to act on it.
Likewise, I don't care if my wife has a fantasy about another man, as long as she desires me at the end of it all. I've even told her to "go to (whatever)" and come home to me horny. Eg: a bachelorette party, or seeing Magic Mike with her friends.

I intentionally married a woman with a sexual history. I would have never married a virgin because I'm convinced that some day she'd want to fulfill her curiosity of what it's like to be with another man regardless if she thought I was perfect.

It's hard for me to say that any one person could ever be with only one person in their life. I don't think I could. But I've been with other women prior to marriage and I married knowing I could commit to one for life, so long as we actually had sex.

All people are human despite how "good" they want to be or how much they love their spouse, they're going to have fantasy or curiosity about other people.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Wrong.....Christ said if you look at another with lust in your heart, you have already committed adultry.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Do you guys believe an man can have sex with just one woman for the rest of their lives ? I was wonder because me and my husband been together since we were 18 yrs old and now 28... Sometime I think he lust over different woman and deep down inside he want to have sex with other woman....



Hmmmmm, Mrs.CuddleBug and I have been married for over 16+ years now and would I like to have sex with another hot woman? Of course I would. Many ladies today are just as sexual if not more so than the last generation.

Now would I? No.

I married Mrs.CuddleBug. I don't think committing adultery is a good thing for a marriage just to satisfy your carnal needs. Should of stayed single then.

Of course I am guilty of fantasizing and viewing other woman a million times over.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

stevehowefan said:


> As a Christian, I am led to believe fervently in monogamy. I cannot imagine my life involving another woman, much less sex with one other than my wife. There was a time where the opposite was the case. I didn't sleep with another woman, but I did solicit compliments and flirt. That too was a form of infidelity. Years of not having your wife show affection/want to have sex does that. I find that when I start to wonder, carnally, all I have to do is ask for those thoughts to be removed. It works every time. So, yes, I believe it's possible to want to have sex with one woman. I have had sex with only one woman in 12 years and regret none of it. I will continue to have sex with one woman until the Lord calls one of us home.


*You're a super good man, SHF!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> Hmmmmm, Mrs.CuddleBug and I have been married for over 16+ years now and would I like to have sex with another hot woman? Of course I would. Many ladies today are just as sexual if not more so than the last generation.
> 
> Now would I? No.
> 
> ...


*

Correct answer, @CuddleBug. It's the very same here!

Oftentimes, I feel exactly like President Jimmy Carter, when he once said that when he looked at an attractive woman, that he "had lust in his heart!" I know that I often do, too! But I know all too well that the name of the game is "respect for your marital partner and for each other," in not straying to let some other undeserving person into the physical actions that only a married, loving couple should strictly hold sacred for each other and for absolutely no one else!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

When you've been around as long as I have and lived the life I've lived, you may want to lie down with another woman but you realize they all have the same plumbing and it ain't worth the problems.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I actually think it's better with only one woman.
I have been married 24 years and the sex is wonderful.
Sex is so much more than trading bodily fluids. It's some kind of out of this world heaven on earth sort of event. Doing this with a different woman other than my wife seems tempting, but in reality could never duplicate what we have. It's difficult to replace 24 years of history which is inevitably intertwined during sex.

To top this all off, the sex keeps getting better. Every morning I pray to the God that gave me this woman "God, may I lust after this woman the rest of my life and may she lust for me for the rest of her life.".............EVERY morning.


----------

